# Kratos (GoW) vs Sora (KH)



## Karn of Zeon (May 10, 2009)

Kratos vs Sora. 

scen1: all of their powers available.
scne2: sword-to-sword fight
scen3: who can do most damage against 10,000 heartless/zombie soldiers.

who wins?


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2009)

Sora wins the first match.  His hax abilities (summons, reflect, limits) and insane speed makes this an easy fight for him.

The second match gives Kratos a better chance since Sora won't have his broken powers, and Kratos has more reach with his blades.  But Sora still has much greater speed, so I can see him blitzing and slicing Kratos in half.

Sora still has the overall stronger powers, including his summons.  He can do more damage to an army of Heartless or zombies.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 12, 2009)

Sora takes all three scenario


----------



## Darklyre (May 12, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Sora wins the first match.  His hax abilities (summons, reflect, limits) and insane speed makes this an easy fight for him.
> 
> The second match gives Kratos a better chance since Sora won't have his broken powers, and Kratos has more reach with his blades.  But Sora still has much greater speed, so I can see him blitzing and slicing Kratos in half.
> 
> Sora still has the overall stronger powers, including his summons.  He can do more damage to an army of Heartless or zombies.



Kratos with all of his powers means time travel, godly abilities, and a MASSIVE size differential.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 12, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Kratos with all of his powers means time travel, godly abilities, and a MASSIVE size differential.


Sora summons genie and turn Kratos into cheese


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2009)

Darklyre said:


> Kratos with all of his powers means time travel, godly abilities, and a MASSIVE size differential.



I am under the impression that God of War Kratos is not in this, or the match would just be stupid as he is immortal.  And Kratos can only time travel with the Mirror Room.  Since no battle field was specified, Kratos won't have access to that room.

And a size difference doesn't mean anything to Sora, who takes on Heartless that are massively bigger than himself on a regular basis.

Nothing is really stopping Sora from just saying "Stop" and slicing Kratos in half.  Also, Sora defeated Jafar, who is a powerful reality warper.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

kratos defeat ares that is a reality warper. and prevent a collosus from steping on him.
plus with the blade of olympus back he can gain all of his abilities. or he can stone sora


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

also he can react to lightning


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

Sora wins the first scenario thanks to his forms.

Kratos wins the second scenario cause Base Sora isn't really that impressive.

Sora wins the third scenario because he has hella explosive limits and combo's. Not to mention his magic in wisdom Form has a very very large range.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Sora wins the first scenario thanks to his forms.
> 
> Kratos wins the second scenario cause Base Sora isn't really that impressive.
> 
> Sora wins the third scenario because he has hella explosive limits and combo's. Not to mention his magic in wisdom Form has a very very large range.



you are forgeting rage of the titans.


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> you are forgeting rage of the titans.



You're right. I probably forgot about that. But I seriously don't remember what it does.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> You're right. I probably forgot about that. But I seriously don't remember what it does.



increases his power and battlespeed. new combos to use and stronger magic


----------



## whitealexander (May 12, 2009)

well i think Sora will win over Kratos..


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> increases his power and battlespeed. new combos to use and stronger magic



Can it keep up with Master or Final Form?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 12, 2009)

Kratos has the circle button, Circle>Triangle.Sora's only reaction command would be to curl up and die from Kratos and his awesome.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> kratos defeat ares that is a reality warper. and prevent a collosus from steping on him.
> plus with the blade of olympus back he can gain all of his abilities. or he can stone sora



Since when was Ares a reality warper?  And again, Sora takes on Heartless and Nobodies much bigger than himself on a regular basis.   Try again.



Phanteros said:


> you are forgeting rage of the titans.



Which means nothing to Sora, who reacts to bullets and teleporters.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Kratos has the circle button, Circle>Triangle.Sora's only reaction command would be to curl up and die from Kratos and his awesome.



This doesn't even make any sense.  Just stop with the idiocy.

---

There still isn't anything preventing Sora from saying "Stop" and using a Trinity Limit, summoning Genie, slicing Kratos in half, etc.


----------



## NemeBro (May 12, 2009)

Kratos fighting Zeus reacted to lightning, deflecting it. His reactions shit on Sora. Try again. And when the hell did Sora react to an actual bullet?

Kratos is strong enough to physically manhandle Sora with the utmost of ease, he has manhandled giant monsters, tossed the Collossus of Rhodes miles away, and actually manage to resist being crushed by Atlas, who in the game is holding up at the very least the crust of the planet, going by mythology, he holds up the sky itself.

Kratos is more durable, unless Sora has a durability feat to suggest otherwise. Kratos was tossed hundreds of feet by the Collossus and through several feet of stone, and got right the hell back up and had a threesome.

As for all powers...Lol. The Blade of Olympus gives him a weapon which in a weaker form in an attack rivaling or surpassing that of a nuke defeated all of the Titans, ending the Great Titan War.

His powers over time do not require the Loom Chamber. At the end of GoW2 he transported himself and all the Titans to Olympus, thousands of years in the future. 

And if he is God of War on top of it...Lol. Multiply Kratos' already insane strength by 1,000+ by virtue of size, wielding the Blade of Olympus, and with power over time? Broken indeed.

Bring up one feat from Jafar to suggest he is this massive reality warping you think he is. And no shit from the movies, not like it would matter, consider this so-called cosmic entity was killed by a bird.

Kratos takes the first one, takes the first one without need of using his sword, and ends the third fight in one attack.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (May 12, 2009)

Evil_Pitlord said:


> Kratos vs Sora.
> 
> scen1: all of their powers available.
> scne2: sword-to-sword fight
> ...



Scene 1: Kratos. All powers available would include his GoW powers. Without it, I'd still put my money on him with Rage of the God's/Titans and the other attacks he gets from the God's.

Scene 2: Kratos again.

Scene 3: Sora. Kratos may be stronger, but with Sora's crazy range he can wipe out the 10,000 jobbers quicker.

This is a silly fight to me. Sora needs the help of Goofy, Donald, and whoever the ally of the certain world is to take out his bosses. Kratos basiclly changed his fate and fucking re-wrote time itself.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 12, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Kratos fighting Zeus reacted to lightning, deflecting it. His reactions shit on Sora. Try again. And when the hell did Sora react to an actual bullet?


Hearless sniper and One member of Org XIII also he can dodge laser beams at the end of Kingdom Hearts 2



> Kratos is strong enough to physically manhandle Sora with the utmost of ease, he has manhandled giant monsters, tossed the Collossus of Rhodes miles away, and actually manage to resist being crushed by Atlas, who in the game is holding up at the very least the crust of the planet, going by mythology, he holds up the sky itself.


Sora Beated Hercules who can lift a Continent(im using your word against you therefore going by mythology he can do it), defeated Cerberus who is the guardian of the underworld twice, defeated and humiliated Hades many times and even managed to kill him in his own realm(The God of the Underworld who is immortal in his own realm)



> Kratos is more durable, unless Sora has a durability feat to suggest otherwise. Kratos was tossed hundreds of feet by the Collossus and through several feet of stone, and got right the hell back up and had a threesome.


Sora is also durable enough to go toe toe with a Titan.



> As for all powers...Lol. The Blade of Olympus gives him a weapon which in a weaker form in an attack rivaling or surpassing that of a nuke defeated all of the Titans, ending the Great Titan War.
> 
> His powers over time do not require the Loom Chamber. At the end of GoW2 he transported himself and all the Titans to Olympus, thousands of years in the future.
> 
> And if he is God of War on top of it...Lol. Multiply Kratos' already insane strength by 1,000+ by virtue of size, wielding the Blade of Olympus, and with power over time? Broken indeed.


And Sora has the Keyblade and managed to save a universe and countless of worlds at the end of KH2.



> Bring up one feat from Jafar to suggest he is this massive reality warping you think he is. And no shit from the movies, not like it would matter, consider this so-called cosmic entity was killed by a bird.


Genie is still available if you want he flick his finger and turn Kratos into Cheese



> Kratos takes the first one, takes the first one without need of using his sword, and ends the third fight in one attack.


Kratos Get destroyed all three scenario sora trumps him many things that kratos would look like a pussy to sora


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

Kratos kills himself for sucking so much.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Kratos kills himself for sucking so much.



stop trolling


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Hearless sniper and One member of Org XIII also he can dodge laser beams at the end of Kingdom Hearts 2
> 
> 
> Sora Beated Hercules who can lift a Continent(im using your word against you therefore going by mythology he can do it), defeated Cerberus who is the guardian of the underworld twice, defeated and humiliated Hades many times and even managed to kill him in his own realm(The God of the Underworld who is immortal in his own realm)
> ...



this is just kratos vs sora no help.  and sora looks like a pussy more. i say kratos ripps sora's arms off. as for the hades fight he had help. as for the xemnas fight he had help.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

trolling isn't helping your side.


----------



## Densoro (May 12, 2009)

> Hearless sniper and One member of Org XIII also he can dodge laser beams at the end of Kingdom Hearts 2


Those weren't lasers =/ Not proper ones, anyway. So if you're trying to say that he's a lightspeeder, then so's...just about everybody else in fiction >__> Because most characters have dodged attacks that are as lasery as or more lasery than Xemnas' glowing bricks.

*doesn't know enough about GoW to call a winner, especially since both suck at swordfighting =P*


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Referee said:


> Those weren't lasers =/ Not proper ones, anyway. So if you're trying to say that he's a lightspeeder, then so's...just about everybody else in fiction >__> Because most characters have dodged attacks that are as lasery as or more lasery than Xemnas' glowing bricks.
> 
> *doesn't know enough about GoW to call a winner, especially since both suck at swordfighting =P*



well kratos is a expert two blade man with range


----------



## Densoro (May 12, 2009)

Expert by his universe's standards, sure, but that apparently ain't saying much =P His stance is full of openings, and all his favorite strikes are made more with showing off in mind. Thing is, when he's up against somebody who can match his stats (give or take), he doesn't have time to show off.

Give him a new fighting style and he's golden, but as is, it's a matter of CIS that he uses that spinning suicidal deathtrap fighting style.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Referee said:


> Expert by his universe's standards, sure, but that apparently ain't saying much =P His stance is full of openings, and all his favorite strikes are made more with showing off in mind. Thing is, when he's up against somebody who can match his stats (give or take), he doesn't have time to show off.
> 
> Give him a new fighting style and he's golden, but as is, it's a matter of CIS that he uses that spinning suicidal deathtrap fighting style.


 actually he has more battle speed than sora and seeing as sora never fights alone in his final battles and he was close to being killed by xenmas if it wasn't for rikku


----------



## Densoro (May 12, 2009)

Hm...Now that I think about it, if it's lightning-dodging vs aimdodging and slapping bricks around, I think you may be right about Kratos' speed winning out =O Unless he somehow aimdodged the lightning, which, I'd have to see the feat for myself. Got a link?


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

he fought zeus at close range who was doing it


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

plus to beat him you need to catch them


----------



## Densoro (May 12, 2009)

I'd figured =P I still need to actually see the feat to tell if he moved before or after the projectile in question (in this case, the bolt) was launched.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> stop trolling



Who's trolling? Certainly not I. My remark was a simple statement of fact, not an attempt to antagonize anyone. Your accusation on the other hand...

---

At any rate, Kratos' greatest victories are PIS. Ares, Zeus, the Fates. 

"Sora had help and can't beat Xemnas alone, lulz"

Kratos' magic, his weapons, Rage of the Titans. All come from other people. Kratos had help and can't beat any of his enemies alone.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Who's trolling? Certainly not I. My remark was a simple statement of fact, not an attempt to antagonize anyone. Your accusation on the other hand...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


name calling a character isn't helping...


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

Neither are your baseless accusations.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Who's trolling? Certainly not I. My remark was a simple statement of fact, not an attempt to antagonize anyone. Your accusation on the other hand...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



yes he gain those ablities from them but he fought aries , zeus, fates on equel terms by himself without allies


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Neither are your baseless accusations.



calling a char a pussy?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

I never called Kratos a pussy, deserving accusation as it may be.



> Bring up one feat from Jafar to suggest he is this massive reality warping you think he is. And no shit from the movies, not like it would matter, consider this so-called cosmic entity was killed by a bird.



Now that's just stupid. Jafar is a Genie. Genie=massive reality warper. Simple as.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

yet he was killed by a bird. in the manga they had to trick him


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

> yet he was killed by a bird. in the manga they had to trick him



Irrelevant. He's still a Genie and he's still got massive reality warping powers.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

how come he didn't used them to kill sora?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

Genies can't kill. Also PIS. Same reason the Fates didn't kill Kratos.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

they were trying to but kratos stopped them.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

one tried to go back in time to change his fight with aries. but kratos still stop them


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

They could have just cut his thread and that would have been the end of it. It's kinda their schtick. They didn't because of PIS.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> They could have just cut his thread. It's kinda their schtick. They didn't because of PIS.



what part of trying did you not understand? its the same reason why xenmas couldn't just teleport behind sora and stab him. because sora kept moving


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> They could have just cut his thread and that would have been the end of it. It's kinda their schtick. They didn't because of PIS.



they don't use the thread they use mirrors


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

When they tried to kill him they confronted him directly in combat. Cutting his thread should not have involved this, considering they are all cozy in their fortress of doom and were completely aware that he intended to kill them long before he arrived.

They didn't cut his thread because of PIS. The end.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> When they tried to kill him they confronted him directly in combat. Cutting his thread should not have involved this, considering they are all cozy in their fortress of doom.
> 
> They didn't cut his thread because of PIS. The end.



not the way it works. you are comparing it to hercules myth when the stories are told different. they use mirrors in the GOWvers not threads


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

Then Clotho and her loom were totally superfluous and existed for no other reason than to give Kratos a way to go back in time. 

And that still doesn't explain why these all powerful beings who directly manipulate destiny of every mortal, god and titan were unable to kill Kratos. Could it have been PIS? LE GASP!


----------



## Terminator (May 12, 2009)

Sora by being more badass and a better character.

"Kingdom hearts is....LIGHT!"


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Then Clotho and her loom were totally superfluous and existed for no other reason than to give Kratos a way to go back in time.
> 
> And that still doesn't explain why these all powerful beings who directly manipulate destiny of every mortal, god and titan were unable to kill Kratos. Could it have been PIS? LE GASP!



or he was skilled enough to beat them. kratos also was a demigod


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

Or, you know, they could have just killed him long before he got there, what with them being fully aware of him and his intentions and being able to manipulate his destiny.

PIS thy name is Kratos' victory.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Or, you know, they could have just killed him long before he got there, what with them being fully aware of him and his intentions and being able to manipulate his destiny.
> 
> PIS thy name is Kratos' victory.



maybe they couldn't. maybe they didn't have future seeing powers. why couldn't ansem kill sora. he was more powerful.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Terminator said:


> Sora by being more badass and a better character.
> 
> "Kingdom hearts is....LIGHT!"



yeah a kid in clown shoes that supports nazi the mouse


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

> maybe they couldn't. maybe they didn't have future seeing powers.



They're the Fates, try again.



> why couldn't ansem kill sora. he was more powerful.



More powerful does not=autowin. Maybe Sora just had what it took to kill him. 
Like the Keyblade aka Deus Ex Machina in weapon form.



> yeah a kid in clown shoes that supports nazi the mouse



You're clearly not biased.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> They're the Fates, try again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the reason why kratos could beat them. he had what it took


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

No, he has PIS. Which, I guess does qualify as "Having what it takes" but it's still PIS.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> No, he has PIS. Which, I guess does qualify as "Having what it takes" but it's still PIS.


he didn't win by pis. he won because he had the right skills. how did sora won against hades in that verse. oh wait hercules beat him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

No, he definitely won via PIS.

Sora never canonically defeated Hades. His victory over H-diddy in the OC was non-canon gameplay.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> No, he definitely won via PIS.
> 
> Sora never canonically defeated Hades. His victory over H-diddy in the OC was non-canon gameplay.



i read the fate allowed him to enter so they are at equal on that ground. but zues wasn't pis. he still stopped them though. but it will be pointless to try to kill him there because he will just comeback. ansem, he got himself killed trying to open the door. xenmas, he was winning until sora snuck up. and did that team beam, had this not happen he would of killed sora on two occasions. 
the fight with Aries, Kratos absorbed the energies of the box to ALLOW him to kill aries it only made him bigger.


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

but then again most videogame chars win by pis


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

also the gods aren't allowed interfere with mortals


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

So we're agreed that Kratos won with PIS. Good.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Kratos fighting Zeus reacted to lightning, deflecting it. His reactions shit on Sora. Try again. And when the hell did Sora react to an actual bullet?



And Sora has reacted to Larxene.  That, and he reacted to the pirates shooting at him in Pirates of the Caribbean world.  Sorry, but you'll need to try a little harder than this.



> Kratos is strong enough to physically manhandle Sora with the utmost of ease, he has manhandled giant monsters, tossed the Collossus of Rhodes miles away, and actually manage to resist being crushed by Atlas, who in the game is holding up at the very least the crust of the planet, going by mythology, he holds up the sky itself.



Good thing Sora also takes on numerous Heartless/Nobodies that are much bigger than himself, and defeated both Hercules and Hades.



> Kratos is more durable, unless Sora has a durability feat to suggest otherwise. Kratos was tossed hundreds of feet by the Collossus and through several feet of stone, and got right the hell back up and had a threesome.





He still had godly power when he fought the Collossus, meaning it isn't his normal durability.



> As for all powers...Lol. The Blade of Olympus gives him a weapon which in a weaker form in an attack rivaling or surpassing that of a nuke defeated all of the Titans, ending the Great Titan War.



Only when it contains the power of other gods in it.



> His powers over time do not require the Loom Chamber. At the end of GoW2 he transported himself and all the Titans to Olympus, thousands of years in the future.



Prove that he didn't use the room to go to the past.



> And if he is God of War on top of it...Lol. Multiply Kratos' already insane strength by 1,000+ by virtue of size, wielding the Blade of Olympus, and with power over time? Broken indeed.



If he is a god, then the match is stupid as Kratos will be immortal.  Funny thing though, that Ares couldn't even bust a city with his goodly powers. 



> Bring up one feat from Jafar to suggest he is this massive reality warping you think he is. And no shit from the movies, not like it would matter, consider this so-called cosmic entity was killed by a bird.





First of all, Jafar is equal to Genie, who erased Heartless from existence.  And secondly, have you actually played the KH games?  I find it hard to believe you have, considering that you somehow missed it when Jafer warped reality both times he fought Sora.

And as far as the movie goes,  to your idiocy.  Jafar was altering the entire universe at the end of the first one, and warping reality via song in the second.  He was a mere victim of PIS.  



> Kratos takes the first one, takes the first one without need of using his sword, and ends the third fight in one attack.



Apparently not.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 12, 2009)

> and warping reality via song in the second


----------



## Knight (May 12, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> So we're agreed that Kratos won with PIS. Good.



so its agreed that sora won most of his battles with plot good.


----------



## Narcissus (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Tsukasa009 (May 12, 2009)

Sora would meet an end unfamiliar to him and his E rated game.... it would NOT be pretty


----------



## Densoro (May 12, 2009)

> That, and he reacted to the pirates shooting at him in Pirates of the Caribbean world. Sorry, but you'll need to try a little harder than this.


Except that was OBVIOUS aimdodging. Considering that he gets into stance for it when you hear the sound of them cocking their gun, then like eight seconds later, they fire.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 13, 2009)

This is still alive Sora Anal rape Kratos
Sora FTW


----------



## Omnirix (May 13, 2009)

Sora takes this one. He can deflect all of Xemnas and Xigbar's lasers. Not to mention he defeat titans and Hercules and Hades. In KH1, HE DOENS"T GET HELP when he's up against Hades or Hercules. Not to mention he can use "STOP" lol preventing Kratos from time traveling. He can also react to lightning as his reaction commands with Larxene who uses lightning. Sora wins in all three scenario.


----------



## Terminator (May 13, 2009)

Sora wins because his heart is WAY TOO STRONG. Even reality warpers and GODS cant pierce Soras will and heart. Sora also beat Hades and Hades>>>>Kratos in KRATOS own world he bows down to Hades.


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2009)

Kratos doesn't bow to Hades.


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2009)

Kratos wins 2 of the scenarios


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 13, 2009)

Tsukasa009 said:


> Sora would meet an end unfamiliar to him and his E rated game.... it would NOT be pretty


You do realise Sora does kill everyone who pisses him off right? It's not bloody, but people die.


----------



## NemeBro (May 13, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Hearless sniper and One member of Org XIII also he can dodge laser beams at the end of Kingdom Hearts 2
> 
> 
> Sora Beated Hercules who can lift a Continent(im using your word against you therefore going by mythology he can do it), defeated Cerberus who is the guardian of the underworld twice, defeated and humiliated Hades many times and even managed to kill him in his own realm(The God of the Underworld who is immortal in his own realm)
> ...



Neither of which use actual bullets. Try again. And laser beams? Lol. You mean little orbs of light? You are referencing when he deflected the orbs when he was surrounded by them in that little dome right?

 I did not say the mythology was the actual canon of the game, and especially so in Disney/KHverse, considering Hercules in it is VERY loosely based on Greek Mythology. Although, if you wanna go by Mythology feats, Hercules struggled to kill a lion and wrestle a bull. His feats of strength are wildly inconsistent. Cerberus' are normal enemies in God of War. So not impressive. Defeating Hades is not a strength feat, and he never killed Hades. Stop lying. I notice how you neglected to actually name a strength feat. 

 Not a durability feat. And those Titans are weak and puny compared to GoW Gods, let alone Titans. Kratos beat Zeus, who would demolish those Titans without effort.

 Relevance? Keyblade has not one feat on par with the Blade of Olympus. Deal with it.

 Or Kratos could just kill the overrated Genie. If Genie is so powerful...Why doesn't he solo the series? Or Jafar for that matter? He isn't.

Kratos is superior in nearly every way to Sora. Period. You use A>B>C logic and shit logic to attempt to win a debate, yet fail utterly.


----------



## Inugami (May 13, 2009)

Kratos only need to enter in the killing sequence and yeah it would be so fun to see that bishi gets ripped >:3


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 13, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Neither of which use actual bullets. Try again. And laser beams? Lol. You mean little orbs of light? You are referencing when he deflected the orbs when he was surrounded by them in that little dome right?


Its Lightspeed deal with it.



> I did not say the mythology was the actual canon of the game, and especially so in Disney/KHverse, considering Hercules in it is VERY loosely based on Greek Mythology. Although, if you wanna go by Mythology feats, Hercules struggled to kill a lion and wrestle a bull. His feats of strength are wildly inconsistent. Cerberus' are normal enemies in God of War. So not impressive. Defeating Hades is not a strength feat, and he never killed Hades. Stop lying. I notice how you neglected to actually name a strength feat.


You said Atlas can lift the world when we've never seen him do in GOW then you refer him to the Myth Atlas.Keyblade can save worlds and end the universe fact.



> Not a durability feat. And those Titans are weak and puny compared to GoW Gods, let alone Titans. Kratos beat Zeus, who would demolish those Titans without effort.


Zeus couldn't even destroy a planet in GOW even all the Gods there are suffering from PIS just so Kratos can Job to all of them he'll the whole Game is pure PIS.



> Relevance? Keyblade has not one feat on par with the Blade of Olympus. Deal with it.


Sealing/destroying many worlds and Even Sephiroth wanted to take it from sora. 
Keyblade = Weapon that can end the Universe
Blade of Olympus = Piece of S%^t
Deal with it.



> Or Kratos could just kill the overrated Genie. If Genie is so powerful...Why doesn't he solo the series? Or Jafar for that matter? He isn't.


There wouldn't be kingdom Hearts Game if Genie Just solo the Entire series and it's all about sora not Genie seriously use your brain unless you don't have one?
oh and for the record Genie would turn Kratos into cheese



> Kratos is Inferior in nearly every way to Sora. Period. You use A>B>C logic
> is right to win a debate.


indeed


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2009)

lol at a weapon that can end the universe. KH is Wanked


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 13, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> lol at a weapon that can end the universe. KH is Wanked


it's canon


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> it's canon



sealing world does not equal planet busting.


----------



## Densoro (May 13, 2009)

> Its Lightspeed deal with it.


=O Such a convincing argument!
No, but really, if the 'lasers' in KH2 are lightspeed, then so is any other vaguely glowy attack ever in fiction. DBZ, Gantz, hell, even Space Invaders >__> If you're fine with every single fictional verse being full of lightspeeders, thus cheapening it, then fine.


----------



## NemeBro (May 13, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Its Lightspeed deal with it.
> 
> 
> You said Atlas can lift the world when we've never seen him do in GOW then you refer him to the Myth Atlas.Keyblade can save worlds and end the universe fact.
> ...



Okay look, I've accepted that you're a moron, but please refrain from blatant attempts to troll me.

1. Prove it is lightspeed. 

2. I said Atlas can lift the world's crust. That is what he lifted. Keyblade can't end the universe, stop lying.

3. All suffer from PIS? Why? When you fight Gods so many times and defeat them, it stops being PIS. Kratos is already a Demi-God at base, all the powers he gains throughout the games brings him to their level. And no one in KH is an actual planet-buster, Heartless taking the Heart of a World to destroy it is like saying a normal human was a planet buster if they set off a bomb in the middle of the planet. No one in KH is an actual planet buster in terms of power output. So please shut the fuck up, would you kindly?

4. Keyblade has never destroyed a world. Don't be a moron. And those are just the brand of physics in KHverse, it is irrelevant in a fight. 

Keyblade cannot end the universe, don't be a moron, although I admit that is a rather unreasonable request actually, considering your posts.

5. And who exactly did Genie turn to cheese?  Hell, other than some limited displays of firepower killing featless enemies...What has Genie actually done?

6. Good you admit it. Kratos still wins.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 13, 2009)

> Or Kratos could just kill the overrated Genie. If Genie is so powerful...Why doesn't he solo the series? Or Jafar for that matter? He isn't.



Kratos can not kill Genie and to suggest he can is fanboyish and wankeriffic. Idiotic to an obscene degree. As to why he and Jafar don't just "Solo the series" that's easy. Plot.


----------



## NemeBro (May 13, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> And Sora has reacted to Larxene.  That, and he reacted to the pirates shooting at him in Pirates of the Caribbean world.  Sorry, but you'll need to try a little harder than this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Now all you need to do is actually prove Larxene herself is lightning speed.  And Sora never dodged actual lightning from her, not that you can prove anyway. The guns were aim-dodging, clearly, and those were shitty archaic flintlock pistols. Which do not fire at speeds even remotely rivaling a lightning bolt, which travels at 60,000 meters per second. Try again.

2. Numerous Heartless bigger than himself? Sure, featless Heartless who he does not defeat with brute strength anyway. Kratos regularly demonstrates the capability to actually physically dominate such creatures. He never fought Herc in canon, and beating Hades is not even a strength feat.

3. He receives this power and more at the end of GoW2. 

4. Which it does, never is it implied the Blade grew weaker, if anything it is stronger after Kratos gave his power to it.

5. Gee, it wouldn't have something to do with him not being in the Loom Chamber when he transported the Titans there now would it?

6. And Sora has never busted so much as an entire building, if I remember right it was only part of one. Kratos has killed monsters eclipsing a building in size, and wields a weapon which can cause nuke level damage. 

7. Because destroying a weak, featless Heartless is supposed to impress me? And sure he warped reality...In limited ways that do not display this "vast reality warping" you all claim he has.

Sure, I can understand why you would think that. If you were an idiot. Jafar was warping the entire universe? Why? Because he was spinning some balls of light in his hands? Are you a friggin moron? Oh, wait, was it his fallible, unsupported "the universe is mine to command" claim? So character statements are fact now? Because on-screen, he was spinning balls of light. As for warping reality via song, sure, he did that...To a gimped Genie and a monkey, and did not actually warp Genie, only imprisoned him. 

8. Oh he very much will.

KH is among the most overrated verses there is. 

The fact that it was actually considered to be in the running for second most powerful gaming verse is nothing short of hysterical.


----------



## NemeBro (May 13, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Kratos can not kill Genie and to suggest he can is fanboyish and wankeriffic. Idiotic to an obscene degree. As to why he and Jafar don't just "Solo the series" that's easy. Plot.



Keep telling yourself that two  near-featless characters(to KH) can defeat a character with feats, good ones. 

Hell, Genie's only feats are in gameplay, that and killing some Heartless...Which Kairi can do. Oh, but we must assume that because of their status as "Genies" they must be nigh-omnipotent reality warpas! Right!?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 13, 2009)

> Keep telling yourself that two near-featless characters(to KH) can defeat a character with feats, good ones.



Comparing feats? Perhaps not, but canonically Genie and Jafar could get rid of Kratos without effort.



> h, but we must assume that because of their status as "Genies" they must be nigh-omnipotent reality warpas! Right?



Well, considering it's canon.....yeah.


----------



## NemeBro (May 13, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Comparing feats? Perhaps not, but canonically Genie and Jafar could get rid of Kratos without effort.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, considering it's canon.....yeah.



1. And I am sure you have some evidence to suggest this? 

2. Read above.

Jesus Christ. Canonically, Jafar took orders from and was weaker than Maleficent. Are you going to sit here and tell me she could defeat Kratos too?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 13, 2009)

Jafar was not weaker than Maleficent and only took orders from her because he agreed to.

Evidence to support the powers of a genie?

Check it out:
Is Akatsuki Total Fail? Orochimaru for Final Villan? The End is Within This Thread  !)
Is Akatsuki Total Fail? Orochimaru for Final Villan? The End is Within This Thread  !

All the evidence you need is right in these movies. *waits for the fanboy to say that the movies don't count*

I'm right, you're wrong.

And while Maleficent's ability to defeat Kratos is subject to some debate, I've no doubt that a fight between the two would end with Maleficent alive and Kratos dead.


----------



## NemeBro (May 13, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Jafar was not weaker than Maleficent and only took orders from her because he agreed to.
> 
> Evidence to support the powers of a genie?
> 
> ...


Sure he did, the Heartless as explained by Saix ally themselves with power. Why would they ally with Maleficent and not with Jafar? Add two and two my feeble-minded friend.


It probably has something to do with the movies not being canon...Unless you can prove it? Crossovers are very rarely canon, and the game was not even made by Disney. It was not canon, deal with it.

No, I think you will find me to be very much correct and you not to be.

You're a pretty funny guy. Maleficent killing Kratos? You should be a fucking comedian.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 13, 2009)

> Sure he did, the Heartless as explained by Saix ally themselves with power. Why would they ally with Maleficent and not with Jafar?



Couldn't say. Perhaps Maleficent's willingness to submit to the darkness was a greater draw. Or perhaps Jafar just didn't see the need to ally himself as strongly with the Heartless as Maleficent did.

Hades was also part of the collaboration. Why didn't the Heartless ally with him instead? You gonna tell me that Hades was weaker than Maleficent?



> Add two and two my feeble-minded friend.


Ah, unnecessary and unprovoked flaming, my old friend.



> It probably has something to do with the movies not being canon...Unless you can prove it? Crossovers are very rarely canon, and the game was not even made by Disney.



Kingdom Hearts was a collaboration between the two companies, evidenced by the presence of Disney owned characters in the series.

And the worlds in Kingdom Hearts are explicitly the ones from the movies, so canon.

Unless you can prove otherwise.



> No, I think I will find you, Ono to be very much correct and also sexylicious.



Thank you, but you're not my type.



> You're a pretty funny guy. Maleficent killing Kratos? You should be a fucking comedian.


 I don't recall saying Maleficent could kill Kratos. Don't put words in my mouth.


P.S. You annoy me. Block.


----------



## NemeBro (May 13, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Couldn't say. Perhaps Maleficent's willingness to submit to the darkness was a greater draw. Or perhaps Jafar just didn't see the need to ally himself as strongly with the Heartless as Maleficent did.
> 
> Hades was also part of the collaboration. Why didn't the Heartless ally with him instead? You gonna tell me that Hades was weaker than Maleficent?
> 
> ...



1. Perhaps. Speculation though. Maleficent in gameplay and in status is above Jafar, the indication of her as superior is clear.

Yeah, actually, I am. What has Hades actually...Done? Other than the whole being invincible in the Underworld I mean? 

2. Oh, but you see, you actually flamed me with the first post directed towards me, referring to what I said as idiotic. Oh, and before you pull the token,"I was talking about what you said, not about you," what I say reflects myself, so calling something I say idiotic is calling me idiotic. Also referred to me as a fanboy. Now, I am not above a calm, polite debate, but please treat me with the same respect despite disagreeing with me. 

3. They are canon to themselves. Or is Donald actually a wizard in Disney? It is a collaboration, in the same way that a collaboration between Marvel and DC is not always canon despite taking place in the same verse, this is not necessarily canon. Can Simba really fight building sized Heartless now? Also, the events from KH, are not mentioned in the actual movies, and are altered in the KH games. They are not canon, it is a spin-off, an "alternate universe" if you will. And you have not actually proved they are canon, provided no statement from Disney to say so. You made the claim, burden of proof is on you. Period.

4. I assure you I can get far better men than you.

5. The implication was there.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 13, 2009)

So then.

Scenario 1: Sora unless Kratos is a god, in which case Kratos by virtue of being immortal thus making the fight entirely superfluous.

S2: Kratos, unless the Keyblade somehow gives Sora the ability to pull a victory out of his ass. 

S3: Sora easily. Sora can take down thousands of Heartless in minutes. Kratos gets swarmed by the skeleton mooks in numbers greater than 4 and he's TKO.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 13, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Okay look, I've accepted that you're a moron, but please refrain from blatant attempts to troll me.





> 1. Prove it is lightspeed.


it's lightspeed believe it



> 2. I said Atlas can lift the world's crust. That is what he lifted. Keyblade can't end the universe, stop lying.


oh really take a look at your post again



> Kratos is strong enough to physically manhandle Sora with the utmost of ease, he has manhandled giant monsters, tossed the Collossus of Rhodes miles away, and actually manage to resist being crushed by Atlas, who in the game is holding up at the very least the crust of the planet,* going by mythology,* he holds up the sky itself.






> 3. All suffer from PIS? Why? When you fight Gods so many times and defeat them, it stops being PIS. Kratos is already a Demi-God at base, all the powers he gains throughout the games brings him to their level. And no one in KH is an actual planet-buster, Heartless taking the Heart of a World to destroy it is like saying a normal human was a planet buster if they set off a bomb in the middle of the planet. No one in KH is an actual planet buster in terms of power output. So please shut the fuck up, would you kindly?


Heartless can Devour worlds and the  Keyblade is the only weapon that can defeat them try again. a half God defeating a true God is pure PIS. he uses artifacts to be able to fight them Zeus isn't even as strong as his counterpart in myth. 



> 4. Keyblade has never destroyed a world. Don't be a moron. And those are just the brand of physics in KHverse, it is irrelevant in a fight.


Reread my post above keyblade can seal worlds and even stated it can destroy it just like the Heartless can devour worlds, your an idiot if you cant understand proper logic.



> Keyblade cannot end the universe, don't be a moron, although I admit that is a rather unreasonable request actually, considering your posts.


again you're an idiot Kingdom of Hearts doesn't ring a bell



> 5. And who exactly did Genie turn to cheese?  Hell, other than some limited displays of firepower killing featless enemies...What has Genie actually done?


undone what Jafar has did displaying reality warping ability. Face it Kratos will be turned into cheese



> 6. Good you admit it. Kratos still wins.


maybe you should reread what i agreed


> Kratos is Inferior in nearly every way to Sora. Period. You use A>B>C logic
> is right to win a debate.


indeed youre an idiot


----------



## Knight (May 13, 2009)

Keyblade cannot destroy worlds were you getting this from?


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 13, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> Keyblade cannot destroy worlds were you getting this from?


Heartless can devour world, keyblade is used against them also triton stated Keyblade can turn various world into chaos


----------



## Supertails (May 13, 2009)

> Heartless can Devour worlds and the Keyblade is the only weapon that can defeat them try again.


Let's say I'm fighting someone who has the ability to absorb a planet.  If I find his weak spot and kill him, that doesn't mean I can absorb planets.


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 13, 2009)

Stop + Genie = Win.

Sora > Kratos.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 13, 2009)

Supertails said:


> Let's say I'm fighting someone who has the ability to absorb a planet.  If I find his weak spot and kill him, that doesn't mean I can absorb planets.


Goku fought many planet buster, but goku never destroyed a planet does that mean he cannot destroy a planet?

try again


----------



## Supertails (May 13, 2009)

That's different.  Goku's moves have actually demonstrated the ability to destroy a planet.  His move clashed with a planet-destroying move and won.

You're using faulty logic that isn't even logical.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 13, 2009)

> That's different. Goku's moves have actually demonstrated the ability to destroy a planet. His move clashed with a planet-destroying move and won.
> 
> You're using faulty logic that isn't even logical.


Sora has beaten heartless who can devour world it's not too much so say that he wielding a weapon that can destroy worlds


----------



## Tendou Souji (May 13, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Sora has beaten heartless who can devour world it's not too much so say that he wielding a weapon that can destroy worlds


Faulty logic is faulty.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 14, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Faulty logic is faulty.


sure and goku never destroyed a planet therefore he not a planet buster


----------



## Supertails (May 14, 2009)

Thank you, Irvine.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who sees it.



Itachi2000 said:


> Sora has beaten heartless who can devour world it's not too much so say that he wielding a weapon that can destroy worlds


Yes it is.  His weapon never demonstrated the ability to destroy a world.  It hasn't gone up against an attack that destroys worlds.  I think it's safe to say that if I'm fighting Bruce Lee and I shoot him in the face, that doesn't make me a better martial artist.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 14, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> Sora has beaten heartless who can devour world it's not too much so say that he wielding a weapon that can destroy worlds



. . . Heartless destroy worlds in a way that doesn't require great strength or power . . .


----------



## Densoro (May 14, 2009)

And it's called zerging. What's the answer to a horde? To kill them all, of course. But killing buttloads of fodder doesn't exactly take amazing strength; half of them go down if you poke them too hard.

Heartless ruin worlds by taking out the heart; it's like taking the batteries out of a wireless remote.


----------



## Terminator (May 14, 2009)

Yuo are all newbs. Sora is a god. Sora beats anyone


----------



## Narcissus (May 14, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> 1. Now all you need to do is actually prove Larxene herself is lightning speed.  And Sora never dodged actual lightning from her, not that you can prove anyway. The guns were aim-dodging, clearly, and those were shitty archaic flintlock pistols. Which do not fire at speeds even remotely rivaling a lightning bolt, which travels at 60,000 meters per second. Try again.



The amusing thing here is that you have failed to prove any of your claims.  Also, considering the many things that tag Kratos, his so-called "lightning dodging" would be a massive inconsistency.  Now, prove everything you just said above.



> 2. Numerous Heartless bigger than himself? Sure, featless Heartless who he does not defeat with brute strength anyway. Kratos regularly demonstrates the capability to actually physically dominate such creatures. He never fought Herc in canon, and beating Hades is not even a strength feat.



Wow.  You really are an idiot.  I get it now.  You are trying to base your argument on strength alone.  Strength means shit to someone who has hax abilities to counter that strength.  You need to learn that someone's physical strength does not determine the outcome of a fight.

Also, Hercules harmed Hades, and Sora defeated him.  Also, prove that Sora beating  him wasn't canon.



> 3. He receives this power and more at the end of GoW2.



No he doesn't.  He lost all of his power as the god of war.  He has gifts from the Titans, but no actual godly power.



> 4. Which it does, never is it implied the Blade grew weaker, if anything it is stronger after Kratos gave his power to it.



Kratos never uses that kind of power from the blade, only Zeus did.  Prove Kratos can do it.  Besides, the blade never displays that kind of power again.



> 5. Gee, it wouldn't have something to do with him not being in the Loom Chamber when he transported the Titans there now would it?



Kratos needs the mirrors to go to the past, not to return to the present. 



> 6. And Sora has never busted so much as an entire building, if I remember right it was only part of one. Kratos has killed monsters eclipsing a building in size, and wields a weapon which can cause nuke level damage.



You remember wrong.  Xemnas summons several buildings, and Sora casually slices through them all, or plays tennis with them.  He even slashed through four of these at one time.  Again, I question if you've actually played KH.  He also destroys large heartless, as I've said before.



> 7. Because destroying a weak, featless Heartless is supposed to impress me? And sure he warped reality...In limited ways that do not display this "vast reality warping" you all claim he has.



Same with Kratos.  He constantly kills fodder opponents.  And Jafar changing the entire area into and void and materalizing debris to attack him with is, or transforming an entire area into a lava pit, is clearly powerful reality warping.  Bitch moan, grumble groan all you want to, you'll still be wrong.



> Sure, I can understand why you would think that. If you were an idiot. Jafar was warping the entire universe? Why? Because he was spinning some balls of light in his hands? Are you a friggin moron? Oh, wait, was it his fallible, unsupported "the universe is mine to command" claim? So character statements are fact now? Because on-screen, he was spinning balls of light. As for warping reality via song, sure, he did that...To a gimped Genie and a monkey, and did not actually warp Genie, only imprisoned him.



I recall him moving planets in the background.  And you can try to downplay the feats all you want to, but Jafar is still a reality warper.  With it in mind that Genie erased Heartless from existence, Sora can simply stop time and summon Genie to get rid of Kratos.



> 8. Oh he very much will.



Your bias isn't helping you.  Kratos loses.



> KH is among the most overrated verses there is.
> 
> The fact that it was actually considered to be in the running for second most powerful gaming verse is nothing short of hysterical.



I've never maid any such claim.  Strawman.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 14, 2009)

Kratos tears apart the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with ease


----------



## Enclave (May 14, 2009)

It's so pointless to make threads involving Sora on this forum.  Too much time is spent proving what he's actually capable of only to have others not want to believe it because they just don't like him.


----------



## Knight (May 14, 2009)

the same thing for Kratos. they see his feats and ignore it or use some Planet destroying crap for Sora. 

if Sora is using Stop, Kratos is using the head of eurlely stone stone him


----------



## Terminator (May 14, 2009)

Sora is FTL, can beat gods, can stop time, can summon Gods to help him, etc. Sora stomps any character in any other game. Why is this still going?


----------



## Enclave (May 14, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> the same thing for Kratos. they see his feats and ignore it or use some Planet destroying crap for Sora.
> 
> if Sora is using Stop, Kratos is using the head of eurlely stone stone him



I don't know enough about Kratos to comment, I've only seen feats of his from about the first half of the first GoW game and while nothing in that showed he stands a chance in hell against Sora that doesn't mean he doesn't get stronger.  After all, in the first half of the first Kingdom Hearts Sora wasn't nearly as powerful as he was at the end of KH2.

Also it is worth pointing out that Sora technically should be capable of destroying worlds.  Effectively he would just need to unlock the worlds keyhole so he has access to the heart of the world rather than what he always does which is locking the worlds keyhole.  That said, he isn't busting a planet in the Dragonball sense.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

I'm not sure this hasn't been done before, but Sora wins, through many many many inventive ways.


----------



## Knight (May 14, 2009)

Terminator said:


> Sora is FTL, can beat gods, can stop time, can summon Gods to help him, etc. Sora stomps any character in any other game. Why is this still going?



want to prove he is faster than light? he isn't.
Kratos beaten gods too.
Stone stops people to
LOL WUT


----------



## Enclave (May 14, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> want to prove he is faster than light? he isn't.
> Kratos beaten gods too.
> Stone stops people to
> LOL WUT



There's the obvious 1,000 lasers attack Twilight Xemnas uses.  Of course people do their best to try to prove they aren't lasers.  Too bad the game calls them lasers and since it's a fictional universe that means they don't need to act exactly like real life lasers.

But whatever, it's a sore spot on this forum.  Mostly due to Sora hate.

Look through this thread.  Much of it is just making fun of Sora, not actually discussing feats and such.  This is why Sora threads are pointless in here, too much Sora hate for the threads to go anywhere.


----------



## Knight (May 14, 2009)

Enclave said:


> There's the obvious 1,000 lasers attack Twilight Xemnas uses.  Of course people do their best to try to prove they aren't lasers.  Too bad the game calls them lasers and since it's a fictional universe that means they don't need to act exactly like real life lasers.
> 
> But whatever, it's a sore spot on this forum.  Mostly due to Sora hate.
> 
> Look through this thread.  Much of it is just making fun of Sora, not actually discussing feats and such.  This is why Sora threads are pointless in here, too much Sora hate for the threads to go anywhere.



look at itachi2000 post. Kratos hate is here too, so don't think sora isn't the only. also i'm sensing some sentry hate too


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

Sora gets his powers from the keyblade. But the Keyblade get's it's powers from Sora's heart.
The Keyblade, with Sora's strength has slain Gods, Genies (who are arguably more powerfull than some gods) Titans, and beings that could not begin to be hurt by any means in their world.

And this is without Spaceships, combos and trick magic.
Kratos decides to do whatever. Massively faster Sora that casually bullet lightning and laser times reflects back at him, stops time, chomps his head off and uses it to give himself a bj.


----------



## Knight (May 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Sora gets his powers from the keyblade. But the Keyblade get's it's powers from Sora's heart.
> The Keyblade, with Sora's strength has slain Gods, Genies (who are arguably more powerfull than some gods) Titans, and beings that could not begin to be hurt by any means in their world.
> 
> And this is without Spaceships, combos and trick magic.
> Kratos decides to do whatever. Massively faster Sora that casually bullet lightning and laser times reflects back at him, stops time, chomps his head off and gives himself a bj.



kratos catches lightning and sora is as fast a bullets.  Kratos was born with his strength and never lost it. sora doesn't even move amazingly fast considering it still takes him time to go to a place.  he can react to those weapons not fast as them


----------



## Enclave (May 14, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> look at itachi2000 post. Kratos hate is here too, so don't think sora isn't the only. also i'm sensing some sentry hate too



1 person isn't anywhere close to the kind of hate that Sora receives.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> kratos catches lightning and sora is as fast a bullets.  Kratos was born with his strength and never lost it. sora doesn't even move amazingly fast considering it still takes him time to go to a place.  he can react to those weapons not fast as them



Prove the lightning catching, and your argument for traveling speed is irrelevent.
Travelling =/= reaction, and both kratos, sora and all the other videogame characters ever suffer in that department while in game mechanics.


Well Kratos, since sora can fly


----------



## Knight (May 14, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Prove the lightning catching, and your argument for traveling speed is irrelevent.
> Travelling =/= reaction, and both kratos and sora suffer in that department.
> 
> 
> Well Kratos, since sora can fly.



no reaction is the ability to evade the projectile. if i dodged a lazer does that make me faster than a lazer despite me still moving my regular speed.


----------



## Dante10 (May 14, 2009)

Kratos has the Blade of Olympus Which ended the great war in one move.


----------



## Banhammer (May 14, 2009)

There is nothing relevant in that clip


----------



## Narcissus (May 14, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> the same thing for Kratos. they see his feats and ignore it or use some Planet destroying crap for Sora.
> 
> if Sora is using Stop, Kratos is using the head of eurlely stone stone him



Except the head of either gorgan sister takes several seconds to work, and you need to be in their direct line of sight.  Sora only has to say "Stop" for his spell to work.  After which he'll just summon Genie, shoot him with the energy beam he used on Xemnas, or simply slice off his head.



Dante10 said:


> little bitch
> 
> Kratos has the Blade of Olympus Which ended the great war in one move.



I've already dealt with this.  Kratos has never used that level of power with the Blade.  All he ever really does is hack and slash.  You'd need to prove he knows how use that much power (although he'd never get the attack off before being frozen in time and killed).


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Erich Fromm
> 
> Kratos has the Blade of Olympus Which ended the great war in one move.


and Sora can destroy worlds with the Keyblade try again


----------



## Densoro (May 15, 2009)

Enclave said:


> There's the obvious 1,000 lasers attack Twilight Xemnas uses.  Of course people do their best to try to prove they aren't lasers.  Too bad the game calls them lasers and since it's a fictional universe that means they don't need to act exactly like real life lasers.



I couldn't agree more. They don't act like real life lasers. Those actually travel at the speed of light, whereas these "not exactly like real life" lasers are massively below that =D


----------



## Narcissus (May 15, 2009)

Enclave said:


> It's so pointless to make threads involving Sora on this forum.  Too much time is spent proving what he's actually capable of only to have others not want to believe it because they just don't like him.



This is somewhat true.  There are several peple (who shall remain unnamed) that are just so butthurt because Sora stomps on their favorite character that they'll say anything for him to lose.  But there are still some people around with common sense.




Referee said:


> I couldn't agree more. They don't act like real life lasers. Those actually travel at the speed of light, whereas these "not exactly like real life" lasers are massively below that =D



While I personally don't think that Sora is FTL, the fact that he deflected a omnidirectional dome of Xemnas' "lasers" is still impressive.  Bitch and moan, grumble and groan all you want, I'm right, you're wrong.

--

Kratos has nothing to protect him from the Stop spell.  And even if he managed to get an attack off (which he won't), Sora would reflect it.


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2009)

holy shit 7 pages!...people love Sora too much.


----------



## Narcissus (May 15, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> holy shit 7 pages!...people hate on Sora too much.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 15, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> holy shit 7 pages!...people *hate Kratos* too much.


True and Sora is just too good to be beaten by that Pussy


----------



## Knight (May 15, 2009)

This thread is going to get alot of flame or its just going to die


----------



## Knight (May 15, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> True and Kratos is just too good to be beaten by that Pussy



fixed up now


----------



## Dante10 (May 15, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> I've already dealt with this.  Kratos has never used that level of power with the Blade.  All he ever really does is hack and slash.  You'd need to prove he knows how use that much power (although he'd never get the attack off before being frozen in time and killed).



Ok he never has used that level of power, but he beat Zeus (the guy who wtf pwned the Titians with the blade......). The Golden Fleece can block any attack in GOW so including strikes from the Blade of Olympus. Time travel is one of his powers he got from the SOF. He goes back in time finds Sora as a baby and rapes.


----------



## Enclave (May 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Ok he never has used that level of power, but he beat Zeus (the guy who wtf pwned the Titians with the blade......). The Golden Fleece can block any attack in GOW so including strikes from the Blade of Olympus. Time travel is one of his powers he got from the SOF. He goes back in time finds Sora as a baby and rapes.



Too bad he can't reach Sora as a child.  Unless he somehow has gained inter-stellar travel.


----------



## Dante10 (May 15, 2009)

Enclave said:


> Too bad he can't reach Sora as a child.  Unless he somehow has gained inter-stellar travel.



True true I was wrong about the interstellar travel.


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

OP please tell me you are not serious

Sora rapes


----------



## Densoro (May 15, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> While I personally don't think that Sora is FTL, the fact that he deflected a omnidirectional dome of Xemnas' "lasers" is still impressive.  Bitch and moan, grumble and groan all you want, I'm right, you're wrong.



Wow, _someone's_ defensive o_O I never said that deflecting an omnidirectional attack was unimpressive. I just said that it's not proof of lightspeed. So I agree with you, and not in the way that I agreed with Enclave. Straight-up agreement.
So settle down, senor =X


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (May 15, 2009)

I can't wait for KH3 to see what other epic stuffs Sora can do


----------



## Knight (May 15, 2009)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> I can't wait for KH3 to see what other epic stuffs Sora can do



i can't too, also i'm getting the final god of war game


----------



## Dante10 (May 15, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> i can't too, also i'm getting the final god of war game



I heard a online rumor is that true? Kratos is gonna fucking own Olympus.


----------



## Knight (May 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> I heard a online rumor is that true? Kratos is gonna fucking own Olympus.



yeah the end has come. maybe we should hold this this thread for later since the game is coming out this year. or we should just stop with the sora things since no one is really wanting to debate civilly


----------



## Knight (May 15, 2009)

and oh KH 3 isn't coming instead we have a bunch of DS and Psp games instead


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> and oh KH 3 isn't coming instead we have a bunch of DS and Psp games instead



Not yet anyway, the creator has said, that Sora's story isn't done yet, and Birth by Sleep looks good...for a fucking card game.


----------



## Knight (May 15, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Not yet anyway, the creator has said, that Sora's story isn't done yet, and Birth by Sleep looks good...for a fucking card game.



that sucks. another chain of memories.


----------



## Narcissus (May 15, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Ok he never has used that level of power, but he beat Zeus (the guy who wtf pwned the Titians with the blade......). The Golden Fleece can block any attack in GOW so including strikes from the Blade of Olympus. Time travel is one of his powers he got from the SOF. He goes back in time finds Sora as a baby and rapes.



Doesn't matter.  It is fallacious to assume that Kratos could use it as well as the person who made it anyway.  He hasn't used that level of power.  Also, he needs toe Loom Room for time travel, which he doesn't have.  Oh, and Sora has reflect.



Referee said:


> Wow, _someone's_ defensive o_O I never said that deflecting an omnidirectional attack was unimpressive. I just said that it's not proof of lightspeed. So I agree with you, and not in the way that I agreed with Enclave. Straight-up agreement.
> So settle down, senor =X



Defensive? 

You must learn the difference in being defensive and speaking in a condescending manner (having reached perfection and all). 

No matter what, you always be second rate so long as I'm around. 

But no, Sora is not light speed.  However, he is winning this fight.  And he can always use his ship if need be (though it won't).

--

Sora kills Kratos.


On another note, I didn't know Birth by Sleep was also done with cards.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2009)

Yeah there was an announcement a while back about it i'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 15, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> fixed up now


wrong sora bitchslapped him


----------



## Knight (May 15, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> wrong sora bitchslapped him



actually he bitched slapped Kairi but they didn't show it because it will be too violent of the kids


----------



## Dante10 (May 15, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Doesn't matter.  It is fallacious to assume that Kratos could use it as well as the person who made it anyway.  He hasn't used that level of power.  Also, he needs toe Loom Room for time travel, which he doesn't have.  Oh, and Sora has reflect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Loom Room he zapped the Titans back into the present without it


----------



## Narcissus (May 16, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> The Loom Room he zapped the Titans back into the present without it



He needs the Loom Room to GO to the past, not to return to the present, hurr durr. :WOW


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> He needs the Loom Room to GO to the past, not to return to the present, hurr durr. :WOW



Which makes no sense explain how he gets to the present? Its a power he gained from killing the fates going to the present takes aleast some amount of time travel.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 16, 2009)

So why's he need to use the Loom Chamber if he's already got time travel powers?


----------



## Narcissus (May 16, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Which makes no sense explain how he gets to the present? Its a power he gained from killing the fates going to the present takes aleast some amount of time travel.



He clearly uses the mirrors to get the Titans, unless you have proof that your claim is true.  Oh wait, you don't.   He needs the mirrors to pick a moment in past to go to, and then he can use a portal to return to the present.  It's even in the video you posted on the last page.

Ignorance and stupidity won't change the truth. Oh well, I'm right, you're wrong (as usual).


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> He clearly uses the mirrors to get the Titans, unless you have proof that your claim is true.  Oh wait, you don't.   He needs the mirrors to pick a moment in past to go to, and then he can use a portal to return to the present.  It's even in the video you posted on the last page.
> 
> Ignorance and stupidity won't change the truth. Oh well, *I'm right, you're wrong (as usual*).



He found his thread and used it to change time I remember Gaia saying "If a person can find his/her thread they control time itself." Ill look for that I don't wanna play all of GOW again.....


Have fun with you superiority, hope you get laid.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Not yet anyway, the creator has said, that Sora's story isn't done yet, and Birth by Sleep looks good...for a fucking card game.



They've already specified that it ISN'T card based.

They said the system is similar to what was used in CoM but not the same.  That could mean anything, however based on the gameplay vids we've seen so far, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Knight (May 16, 2009)

Enclave said:


> They've already specified that it ISN'T card based.
> 
> They said the system is similar to what was used in CoM but not the same.  That could mean anything, however based on the gameplay vids we've seen so far, it looks pretty good.



well its is going to ge CGI is it?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 16, 2009)

Can't imagine why it wouldn't be.


----------



## Narcissus (May 16, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> He found his thread and used it to change time I remember Gaia saying "If a person can find his/her thread they control time itself." Ill look for that I don't wanna play all of GOW again.....
> 
> 
> Have fun with you superiority, hope you get laid.



Control it by using the mirrors in the Loom Room.  He does it right there in the video.  Besides, it won't matter as he'd never get the chance to use it anyway.

I am, and, you don't have to hope (thanks anyway though). 



> They've already specified that it ISN'T card based.
> 
> They said the system is similar to what was used in CoM but not the same. That could mean anything, however based on the gameplay vids we've seen so far, it looks pretty good.



Ah, okay then.  And yeah, it does look fun.


----------



## Dante10 (May 16, 2009)

Ok Ill concede he needs the Loom Room but I think he has like a way to teleport or something ok check this vid the onion 4:02 he gets from the sky plateau to the Loom Room with a mirror I think he can use the mirrors as a means of travel.

After he gets all the Titans he brings them to Olympus with the power of the mirrors.


----------



## Narcissus (May 16, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> Ok Ill concede he needs the Loom Room but I think he has like a way to teleport or something ok check this vid ming ming 4:02 he gets from the sky plateau to the Loom Room with a mirror I think he can use the mirrors as a means of travel.
> 
> After he gets all the Titans he brings them to Olympus with the power of the mirrors.



Kratos was in the past.  After using the Loom Room to go to the past, he can return to the present.  That's all that was, and it means nothing as he doesn't have the Room here.

But I accept your concession.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2009)

Phanteros said:


> well its is going to ge CGI is it?



You obviously haven't seen the trailers.  It's CLEARLY gameplay.


----------



## NemeBro (May 16, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> it's lightspeed believe it
> 
> 
> oh really take a look at your post again
> ...



1. Then prove it. 

2. I said going by mythology, but stated that in the game he was lifting what was the planet's crust. And your point is irrelevant anyway, Sora never fought Hercules.

3. Destroy worlds by eating its heart. If I drop a match into a tub of gasoline and destroy a building, does that make me a building buster? The answer is no. Same principle. So shut up. And Kratos has the artifacts in this game, Godly artifacts which give him the ability to fight on equal footing with a God.

4. Read above.

5. Only he never did such a thing. 

6. Keep telling yourself that moron.


----------



## NemeBro (May 16, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> The amusing thing here is that you have failed to prove any of your claims.  Also, considering the many things that tag Kratos, his so-called "lightning dodging" would be a massive inconsistency.  Now, prove everything you just said above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Prove what claims? I claimed Kratos can deflect lightning in his fight with Zeus...Which he can. Everything else was YOUR claim. I don't need to prove Larxene is not lightning speed, you need to prove she is. And what exactly has tagged Kratos? Let's see, Ares tagged him yeah...With a pillar thrown miles away that cleared miles in seconds and blind-sided him. The Collossus of Rhodes crushed Kratos, yeah, when he turned his back to it and it crushed him from behind. Zeus tagged a crippled Kratos, sure. The Kraken also ensnared Kratos...When he was acting emo and not fighting back. So which instance are you talking about? Unless it was something from CoO, which I admit I have not finished. And as for as inconsistent goes, you are trying to prove Sora is very fast...Yet we see in his fight with Roxas he is moving anything but.

2. Hey, moron, when I brought that up, I was speaking exclusively of physical strength. So yes, I am basing this point over physical strength. And Sora has never so much as met anyone with as much raw physical power as Kratos, yes, not even Hercules.

Prove it was not canon? Gee, maybe because it only happened in the optional tournament?

3. With the Blade of Olympus, which contained that same Godly power and more, along with many boosts from the Titans and other artifacts, he is more powerful than he was then.

Also, what durability feats does Sora have?

4. Never displays because it was not needed. And while I will concede that Kratos is not as proficient with the Blade as Zeus, the Blade still contains the same power, more actually. So while his control is not the same level as Zeus' and probably cannot replicate the same feat, the Blade itself is still just as strong.

5. An interesting assertion actually, and one I admit I did not consider. I concede this point.

6. Alright, I will take your word for it. But building slashing and juggling is not much of a feat to someone who is actually able to physically resist Atlas. 

7. And powerful ones. That is basic reality warping. Very basic and does not point to him being even as powerful as Ares. Who Kratos killed in a weaker form. Ares could with a thought destroy an entire army.

8. They weren't planets. They were balls of light. Nothing more. 

Although I will admit with the loss of his Time Powers in this debate, I concede Kratos will lose the all-out fight, because he would not be immune to a Time Stomp.

9. For it to be a Strawman, it actually has to be directed towards you. It was a statement after I was finished addressing your post.


----------



## Narcissus (May 17, 2009)

And I accept your concession.


----------



## Dante10 (May 17, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> And I accept your concession.



You cant just say concession accepted and think you won first you have to refute all of his claims if he can't prove your claims wrong then you can call it.


----------



## Narcissus (May 17, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> You cant just say concession accepted and think you won first you have to refute all of his claims if he can't prove your claims wrong then you can call it.



Did you read his post?  He outright gave a concession to the fight.



Dark-Jaxx said:


> Although I will admit with the loss of his Time Powers in this debate, I concede Kratos will lose the all-out fight, because he would not be immune to a Time Stomp.



So yes, I did win, and there was no point in arguing anything else, because there was nothing else to argue.  Once I proved that Kratos cannot use any of his time powers, he lost due to Sora's time stop.


----------



## Terminator (May 17, 2009)

I accept every bodies concession who picked Kratos.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2009)

> Prove it was not canon? Gee, maybe because it only happened in the optional tournament?


Fine, it's canon.
Sora is now massively faster than light, as he has the reflexes to dodge laser canons and maneuver through a black hole.


> 3. With the Blade of Olympus, which contained that same Godly power and more, along with many boosts from the Titans and other artifacts, he is more powerful than he was then.


Lol, greek Gods and Titans. Sora has sodomized those for achievment points.


> Also, what durability feats does Sora have?



Ooooh boy
Atmospheric re-entry, lava, tower to the face, skyscraper to the face, instant regeneration, meteor to the face, hercule's blows, who throws titants into space, etc, etc...


----------



## Densoro (May 17, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Atmospheric re-entry, lava, tower to the face, skyscraper to the face, instant regeneration, meteor to the face, hercule's blows, who throws titants into space, etc, etc...



1) Why is it only re-entering atmo when Sora does it? Many other re-entrants have been hand-waved by "a wizard did it D=" 2) We allowed to use gameplay feats here? 'Cause I'm not remembering any cutscene lava. 3) You keep saying 'skyscraper,' but it's really not nearly that big. Part of me thinks my house may be taller, if you're talking about those things that he cut up vs Dragon Xemnas. 4) Instant regen?! o___O When? 5) Same question. 6) Did Herc hit him with all his might? I somehow doubt it.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 18, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> 1. Then prove it.


lasers are lightspeed




> 2. I said going by mythology, but stated that in the game he was lifting what was the planet's crust. And your point is irrelevant anyway, Sora never fought Hercules.


Sora fought him Coliseum



> 3. Destroy worlds by eating its heart. If I drop a match into a tub of gasoline and destroy a building, does that make me a building buster? The answer is no. Same principle. So shut up.


depends on the tools that you use for example if i planted a number of C4 on an entire building and make it explode, I can consider myself capable of busting a building since i use the proper tool just like Sora wielding the Keyblade. 


> And Kratos has the artifacts in this game, Godly artifacts which give him the ability to fight on equal footing with a God.


So? Sora uses magic, different forms keyblade, Drive forms, etc.



> 4. Read above.


Read my post again


> 5. Only he never did such a thing.


Yes he did



> 6. Keep telling yourself that moron.


Get your Fanboyism out of the OBD ...
again i will repeat it Sora summon Genie and turn Kratos into Cheese.


----------



## Naruko (May 18, 2009)

Chill out with the name-calling guys. Well, the name-calling of other members. 

Back to the battle......!


----------



## Narcissus (May 18, 2009)

Referee said:


> 1) Why is it only re-entering atmo when Sora does it? Many other re-entrants have been hand-waved by "a wizard did it D="



First off, no one cares about what other characters do, because this thread is not about them.  If it wasn't clear before, it's obvious now that you only argue against Sora because he is stronger than characters YOU like and want to win.  

Second, it wasn't actual re-entry as they wern't in space.  However, the mere fact that Sora survived a fall from the stratosphere with no damage at all shows that he has more durability than Kratos, who was going to die by jumping off a cliff.



> 2) We allowed to use gameplay feats here? 'Cause I'm not remembering any cutscene lava.



I don't recall the lava at the moment, but just the same, he fought Hades and survived his attacks.




> 3) You keep saying 'skyscraper,' but it's really not nearly that big. Part of me thinks my house may be taller, if you're talking about those things that he cut up vs Dragon Xemnas.





Your attempts to downplay Sora's feats amuse me.  Sora still casually sliced through the buildings and played tennis with them.  Also, stop with the bullshit about your house being bigger.




> 4) Instant regen?! o___O When?



When he summons Tinker Bell, she gives him instant regen.  There is also Sora's healing spell.



> 5) Same question.



Sephiroth.  Have you actually played KH?



> 6) Did Herc hit him with all his might? I somehow doubt it.



I couldn't care less what you doubt.  He outright defeated Herc.  Dislike of a character doesn't change that.  

Cry me a river.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 18, 2009)

Does the Cave of Wonders count? I also seem to recall some fight or other with Jafar that takes place on a platform surrounded by lava.


----------



## Narcissus (May 18, 2009)

Oh yes, Jafar would count.  Than you for reminding me Ono.

Did he actually get hit with lava in the Cave of Wonders though?


----------



## Sol Bro (May 29, 2009)

Draw, both have the tools to win.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Oh yes, Jafar would count.  Than you for reminding me Ono.
> 
> Did he actually get hit with lava in the Cave of Wonders though?



Its been a few months since I played, but I'm pretty sure you can get hit by it.

Also Sora would likely win after a tough battle.


----------



## Starrk (May 29, 2009)

What. The. Fuck?

Kratos vs Sora?


----------



## Densoro (May 29, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> First off, no one cares about what other characters do, because this thread is not about them.  If it wasn't clear before, it's obvious now that you only argue against Sora because he is stronger than characters YOU like and want to win.



Wow, if you jumped to that conclusion any harder, your fucking legs woulda snapped in half e___e I just notice a lot of double-standards when it comes to KH. Doesn't matter who it's against, KH gets a lot more credit than any other verse. Buildings twice as tall as a person are suddenly skyscrapers; blobs of glowing energy are suddenly lightspeed lasers; falling from below the clouds is suddenly atmospheric re-entry.

See my problem? KH feats get massively more credit than they're worth, allowing characters from it to beat characters that I love (Link) _and_ hate (Kratos. Stupid roid-raging jobber...you have no idea how much I loathe him). So settle down with the condescending BS, alright?
And as a matter of fact, I actually think Sora's a decent guy, asshole. I just don't like his fighting style. So how about instead of pretending to be above me by dodging my fucking points, you debate them, yeah? If you can.

EDIT: Rewatched the cutscene, I guess they were above the lower-altitude clouds. I'd forgotten that, but I'd also forgotten that they were glowing with white light. And nobody feels like writing that off as protection magic, even though every other re-entrant got just that fate?
Also, did you consider that the epic Hercules that Sora beat was asspwnt by wooden barrels? =/


----------



## Rashou (May 30, 2009)

Most game verses are over hyped. Probably because of the mix of cutscene and gameplay data that make it hard to decide what to count for cutscene and what to count for gameplay. Personally, I don't think Sora's FTL, and I think the atmospheric reentry was more of a mystical thing having to do with crossing between worlds, but it's obvious that he slices buildings in half and tanks them falling from huge heights (if you don't initiate the reaction command) and also that he's a high end bullet timer- you could do the Port Royal reaction command even if you're facing away from the Pirate, so there's no way Sora could be timing based on sight. 

Sora doesn't resist reality warping on a high scale- even though Jafar was a high tier reality warper, beating him meant nothing for Sora because Jafar never warped anything aside from the environment. However, Hercules does toss the Rock Titan into the stratosphere with no effort whatsoever in KH2 and proceeds to wind his arms before every (blockable) blow he performs on Sora. Sora also straight up tanks his blows. I don't even think the barrels existed in KH2 either.

I'd like to see a vid of Kratos lightning timing, though, before I add my two cents on the match. Anyone got one?


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 30, 2009)

Sora win...


----------



## Densoro (May 30, 2009)

Rashou said:


> [snip] but it's obvious that he slices buildings in half and tanks them falling from huge heights (if you don't initiate the reaction command) and also that he's a high end bullet timer- you could do the Port Royal reaction command even if you're facing away from the Pirate, so there's no way Sora could be timing based on sight.



Buildings, yes. Skyscrapers? That's my complaint. Skyscrapers could accommodate hundreds of people; those things Sora chopped, on the other hand, could fit maybe 20-30.
And I figure the Royal reaction from behind is a gameplay mechanic, honestly. And either way, the specific reaction animation is putting up his sword before the bullet fires, if I remember right.



> However, Hercules does toss the Rock Titan into the stratosphere with no effort whatsoever in KH2 and proceeds to wind his arms before every (blockable) blow he performs on Sora. Sora also straight up tanks his blows. I don't even think the barrels existed in KH2 either.
> 
> o_O Was this Rock Titan feat in the game or movie? I don't remember it.
> And yeah, the barrels were gone, but I'm pretty sure his God mode in KH2 just flickered out after a set time =/
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (May 30, 2009)

Dose Sora have the Toonforce?


----------



## Enclave (May 30, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Dose Sora have the Toonforce?



Nope, he doesn't.  If he did he would be completely unstoppable like all toons.


----------



## Narcissus (May 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Referee*
> 
> Agreed here. I'm not arguing in favor of Kratos (thank God e___e), but I wanna root out as much as I can that seems like Sora wank. Like lightspeeding and re-entry >_> It's only right to make the fight fair and unwanked. Even if the opponent is Kratos =/



Too bad you haven't rooted out anything at all.  The laser feat was dealt with long before you ever joined this site, and I'm the one who proved that it wasn't actually re-entry.

Nevertheless, Sora's feats are still impressive, as are Kratos'.  You're still sore that these two characters, and others (Sephiroth) are stronger than your favorite characters, and you are trying to downplay these other ones as much as possible.  Good thing you're failing at it.

-----

Sora still wins this match via time stop.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

wait, why is Sora re-entering atmosphere and crashing on a shallow beach not actually re-entry?


----------



## Narcissus (May 30, 2009)

Because he and Riku were never actually in space, IIRC.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 30, 2009)

Also he wasnt on fire.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Because he and Riku were never actually in space, IIRC.



So, the part where there's a big open sky and they're falling from top of it, at atomc re-entry speed is what?




> Also he wasnt on fire.


yes they were. Blue fire.

bTW, not being on fire is a nice evidence of heat resistance, but not disproving of atmospheric re-entry.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 30, 2009)

Meh, it was worth a shot.


----------



## Densoro (May 30, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You're still sore that these two characters, and others (Sephiroth) are stronger than your favorite characters, and you are trying to downplay these other ones as much as possible.  Good thing you're failing at it.



Except you're _wrong_. That happens to you a lot. Get it through your head; HOW. MUCH. I. LIKE. A. CHARACTER. HAS. NOTHING. TO. DO. WITH. WHO. WINS. What is it gonna take to make you see that? Are you really so stupid that you can't understand me saying it to you plainly? =/

Anyway Ban, they were glowing with light the same color as was coming out of the Door to Light, so it seems safe to say that some of the magic from it was on them.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Door to light was white.


And there is no reason whatsoever for it to grant protection


----------



## Rashou (May 30, 2009)

Too lazy to quote you, Ref, but here's the Rock Titan Scene.

Chapter 42's out.

I didn't actually calculate it, but I'm fairly certain if we assume some standard mineral (limestone?) for his composition then he'd weight at least 100 tons. Tossing him so far away in 3 seconds...


----------



## Densoro (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, weren't they glowing white, too? I just watched the cutscene, and it looked white to me. Though, I'm partially colorblind, so that may be it XD

Meh, protection magic's the argument given to write off every other potential atmospheric re-entrant I've ever seen, and them glowing with bright light would seem to suggest as much ambiguous magical presence as has been in every other case.

EDIT: Hm...We still don't see how much of his effort he's exerting as he does that. The Titan's kinda in the way =P A guy can give his all in a single action and still have plenty of energy.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

Geology guy here.
You're most defenitly (pretty sure) looking at basalt.
But an unkown amount of lava on the inside really screws up the density calculations.
Most definitly far far about the one hundred tons.
But he is a rock titan very tightly conected to the earth. I assure you, the mistical bond with the ground was probably even greater than that.


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

> Meh, protection magic's the argument given to write off every other potential atmospheric re-entrant I've ever seen, and them glowing with bright light would seem to suggest as much ambiguous magical presence as has been in every other case.



I say it isn't, but because I love wining on many many fronts, I'll also remind you that even if it weren't, and said shroud was protective, well, that shroud is still Sora's powers, and the impact is very much real so... Hurray?


----------



## Densoro (May 30, 2009)

Why is it Sora's powers, and not residue from the Door to Light? And he landed in the water, so...


----------



## Banhammer (May 30, 2009)

it put out the fire?
Also, it's sora's powers that open the door


And, from a certain height, falling on water is about the same as falling on steel.

And said height is not as high as you think


----------



## Densoro (May 30, 2009)

I was under the impression that it was the bond between all three of them that opened it, since reading Kairi's letter seemed to have set it off.

Considering that he fell through the water without so much as a splash (unless the quality on this vid is just really bad, which is possible. It's been forever since I've beaten the game), I highly doubt this steel-landing height was considered in the scene. Steel-landing the water would've caused a cannonball-dive splash; he slipped right through it like a fish.
Now before Narc jumps down my throat for that (not that this'll deter the dipshit), keep in mind that KH has already ignored the concept of an equal and opposite reaction for every action. Exemplified in the fight with Dragon Xemnas, where Sora knocked buildings at him. If aforementioned law were in effect, then Sora would have flown BACKWARDS =P Unless he suddenly weighs more than a 'skyscraper' now.


----------



## Narcissus (May 30, 2009)

Referee said:


> Except you're _wrong_. That happens to you a lot. Get it through your head; *HOW. MUCH. I. LIKE. A. CHARACTER. HAS. NOTHING. TO. DO. WITH. WHO. WINS.* What is it gonna take to make you see that? Are you really so stupid that you can't understand me saying it to you plainly? =/



Indeed, you are correct.  No matter how much you like another character better, it won't factor into them winning.  I'm glad you finally undertand this.


----------



## Densoro (May 30, 2009)

I've understood the whole time. Doesn't make other people's overwanked feats any more acceptable, though, so whenever I see wank, I'll call it out. Which is what I've been doing ^__^
Glad we've got that worked out.


----------



## Narcissus (May 30, 2009)

Please, you're one of the biggest wankers I've seen in the OBD.  And you're not very good at "calling them out" at all.



But I'm glad I've made you see the light. :ho


----------



## Densoro (May 30, 2009)

Wanking is different from telling people what EG versions of a character can do. The only reason the feats sound exaggerated is because feats are always improved when you combine items from multiple games. Case in point, EG Sora using the Xemnas enemy card.  Said card makes him invincible till he uses like 10 cards or something, but EG Sora doesn't need cards. He's got an actual sword.
This might be useful here, BTW *shrug*

And the other half of what I say is testing your guys's boundaries. If you can wank a beam attack from one game into a laser, then EVERY beam attack should be a laser. Stuff like that. I'm checking how consistent your parses are. Which, so far, isn't very =X


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

Don't remind me of Link threads please. Terrible stuff, they are. Captain America could probably beat him without Jobber Aura active, forget Sephiroth and Sora.

And what I came here to ask is... Since when did we ignore reentry feats anyway?


----------



## Enclave (May 31, 2009)

Ever since some people hate Sora so they try to ignore all his feats.


----------



## Densoro (May 31, 2009)

Except it's not hate. You're arguing a false point ad nauseum as an excuse to dodge my questions, since you can't figure a way around them. Since you lot have been doing this for several pages, concession accepted ^^

And again, I have no problem with Sora as a _character_. He's a nice guy, and I wouldn't mind playing some Halo with him on a Friday night. What I have a problem with is his fighting style, because it gives people in real life the idea that you win a swordfight by spinning around repeatedly.


And for the record, I hate Kratos much, much more, because he's a generic manifestation of every arbitrary definition of 'manly' rolled into one, and has to try and prove his badassness by inviting you to his sex life ten minutes into the game. Oh, and he spins around more than Sora does, and with a more ridiculous weapon, giving swordn00blets an even more obscene idea of how to win a fight. And he jobbed the Pantheon.

But wait, you might notice that I'm doing him a favor in this thread by questioning his opponent's feats =O Even though I hate him! WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?! DX


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

I would really like to see people play KH with Sora using an efficient martial art. You'd get killed by five Heartless from behind before you're done hitting the one in front. Plus, anybody who tries to replicate Sora's fighting style and wants to get away in a fight with it... Well, they're stupid anyway. It's a ridiculous reason to dislike a character.

And seriously, examples of reentry feats being ignored, now, please.


----------



## Enclave (May 31, 2009)

/shrugs I saw you saying that and assumed that people have been ignoring the feats.  Basically took your word for it.  There's a certain somebody in this thread who I have on ignore, so I assumed he was the one ignoring them.


----------



## Densoro (May 31, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> I would really like to see people play KH with Sora using an efficient martial art. You'd get killed by five Heartless from behind before you're done hitting the one in front.



I honestly didn't use many spinning attacks. My strategy was more to divide them and hit them with straight attacks. I used spinnies so little that I didn't even know their hitbox extended behind you XD Simply because I never let myself get flanked.



> Plus, anybody who tries to replicate Sora's fighting style and wants to get away in a fight with it... Well, they're stupid anyway. It's a ridiculous reason to dislike a character.



Meh, when you're as desperate as I am for a good duel, fodder like that really gets under your skin e____e But still, like I said, he's a cool guy.



> And seriously, examples of reentry feats being ignored, now, please.



The only other one I can think of off the top of my head is Link riding the moon into Termina. Yeah yeah, "ITS ALWAYS LINK WITH YOU, REF DDDDX" but I haven't seen any other characters who have at least seemed to reenter the atmosphere *shrug* I'll keep an eye out for others, I guess.

But really, is it so wrong to think Sora ignores reentry physics when he ignored the principle of equal and opposite reactions? Unless he weighs more than a skyscraper, but then he wouldn't be able to swim =P
And before anybody accuses me of ad nauseum (because people here love namedropping fallacies >__>), I kinda want this addressed, and it hasn't been ^^


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 31, 2009)

Weight = Power is a common trope. If Sora had the strength to slash through a skyscraper, he should have the strength to sustain his jump/flight. It doesn't have to make sense, it just happens.


----------



## Densoro (May 31, 2009)

There's always a huge disconnect when the people who rank character speeds in exact numbers of miles per hour tell me to suspend my disbelief XD But that's about what it boils down to? See, I thought this place revolved around dropping that disbelief like a mallet and just giving some cold, hard calcs already.

EDIT: Gah, I can't rep you up DX You're addressing my concerns, rather than just posting the AHAHAHABWAHAHAHA smiley and dismissing them. That's worth some brownie points, but I can't give them ;_;


----------



## masterriku (May 31, 2009)

Personally I suggest you don't ever open the tag ever forever. you have been warned duly I will not be held accountable for whatever happens got it? good


*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently sora's cheap clone can turn in to this


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6xeCXNAagTM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6xeCXNAagTM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Imagine what the real thing can do


----------



## Narcissus (May 31, 2009)

Referee said:


> Except it's not hate. You're arguing a false point ad nauseum as an excuse to dodge my questions, since you can't figure a way around them. Since you lot have been doing this for several pages, concession accepted ^^



What are you rambling about?  Sora won this match long ago.



> And again, I have no problem with Sora as a _character_. He's a nice guy, and I wouldn't mind playing some Halo with him on a Friday night. What I have a problem with is his fighting style, because it gives people in real life the idea that you win a swordfight by spinning around repeatedly.



By far the most idiotic thing from you yet, and that's saying something.  KH is a video game, not meant to be realistic.  And Sora wouldn't need actual sword fighting style when he has hax magic to back him up. 




> And for the record, I hate Kratos much, much more, because he's a generic manifestation of every arbitrary definition of 'manly' rolled into one, and has to try and prove his badassness by inviting you to his sex life ten minutes into the game. Oh, and he spins around more than Sora does, and with a more ridiculous weapon, giving swordn00blets an even more obscene idea of how to win a fight. And he jobbed the Pantheon.



So you're allowing your personal opinions to affect you, huh?  In that case, no point in trusting anything you have to say at all.



> But wait, you might notice that I'm doing him a favor in this thread by questioning his opponent's feats =O Even though I hate him! WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?! DX



Except you haven't done anything in this thread except throw it off topic by bitching and moaning.


Accept it - you have failed in your attempts to downplay these characters' feats.


----------



## Densoro (May 31, 2009)

Narcissus, you didn't say a single helpful thing in that whole bit. At all. Why are you even in this thread?
What I was saying (but you failed to comprehend. AGAIN. I feel bad for you D=) is that I'm helping the character I like the least. Thus, my personal preference doesn't factor into my opinion of who wins. But you read the bit where I proved that and drew the EXACT opposite conclusion.

Get some sleep, dude, and lay off the caffeine. Read a book. Add some brain cells. Because when somebody says "Hey guys, I'm arguing in favor of the character I like least =D" that does NOT mean they're letting personal opinion sway their argument. I don't know of anybody in their right mind who could read it as such. I'm really, really worried about you.


----------



## Narcissus (May 31, 2009)

Ah, so I see that you really didn't have anything else to say.  Thank you, Ref.


----------



## Densoro (May 31, 2009)

Why would I debate somebody who's apparently so drunk off his ass that he didn't address any of my points? ^___^ Gulp down a chaser and come back when your dyslexia wears off. Really. I have this feeling that you _can_ debate well, you just don't. I'm holding out the hope that once you've recovered from whatever wrecked your shit just now, a match with you will be quite fun.

But for now, when you're reading "up" and seeing "down," I don't see this getting anywhere. The further I push your arguments towards the ringout line, the more you'll think you've won.


----------



## fathertime (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL,
 Kratos is a chump,God of war made norse gods look like X men with prolonged life, they fucked up every thing that made gods, GODS! Basically saying if you have inchanted weapons anyone can kill them.The accomplshments go more in favor of sora the only thing differnt is blood an gore thats it.

The facts is every thing kratos has done sora has too. kratos killed a few titans an a few gods, So what!So has sora but compared to there feats disneys Golden hercules can kill all the gods in GOW just by slapping them to death. Hercules durabilitie from GOW wouldent last ten minutes with any of the disney titans in fact he looks pathetic in GOW. Same goes with hades, Hades was a pussie who fell to his own weapons, Disney showed even with hercules at demi god level, Couldent touch hades only until going golden.

Gow is so fucking lame an retarded, they are saying Kratos killed the gods with the impowerment of hope. LOL, yeah like everyone who opposes somthing has no faith an no hope,What krok of shit showing a god dieng just from a few punches an head bashes is an insult to the word GOD!


----------



## fathertime (Nov 14, 2011)

Sora can take all the time he likes with this bald bitch,
Sora being faster than light, kratos can never land a finger on him, Every magic kratos has can simply be reflected with Reflectaga an there are millions of ways sora can dispose of this albino fagget hes a demi god by blood an can never become full god just by killing aries with a non magical sword which is complete bullshit implicating just any one using pandoras box could take on ares.

Im using basic capbilities from the game but im not as leyneint as disney. 

Sora can fly from tinker bell. He has acheived greater than sound speeds,
sora jets 10,000 ft in the air locks on to kratos pulls his pants down an takes a big SHIT! Now a terd flying the speed an power of 1 of ff7s clouds comet strikes, slams on kratos head shooting his head clean out his ass!

Or Sora can use stopaga an freeze the secretly homo an with any keyblade Bat! his head over olympis scoring a home run for team KH

Sora has beaten most of all disney villans + cloud,squall,sephiroth,hercules,titans,hades,genie's/dietys all that have one shot kill capabilities an way way more feats so durabilitie is threw the roof an can rival super man himself with slashing down buildings an killing 500 foot monsters an every thing kratos the "boy lover" has can be made to look pathetic example:

Kratos has the wings of Icarus that allows him to glide or follow wind trails giving him only a double jump. Sora flys up kratos jumps to follow with two lousy flaps sora flys at him pissing in face blinding him of sight jets to the ground an holds up a keyblade where kratos lands directly up his ass, now as a giant antenna conducter rod, sora yells thundaga lightning thats stronger 4x barbecues kratos until theres only a colin left on the tip of his keyblade


----------



## Nevermind (Nov 14, 2011)

Welcome to the OBD. Now you get negged.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 14, 2011)

Necro and a double post at that. 

How the hell's Sora FTL?


----------

